# ¿Se puede fabricar antena exterior repetidor wifi?



## omero10 (Abr 18, 2020)

Buenas.esroy buscando una solución a un problema que tengo con la conexión wifi.Vivo en una casa y a unos 25m viven mis padres,la señal de mi wifi casi llega a la puerta de la casa de mis padres,pero muy justa,por lo que estoy pensando en como hacer llegar la señal a la casa de mi madre de forma un poco aceptable.He pensado en comprar una antena repetidora exterior pero no quiero gastarme mucho,o hacer una casera.a ver que me aconsejais.gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Correr tu modem dentro de tu casa hacia la casa de tus padres ?


----------



## omero10 (Abr 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Correr tu modem dentro de tu casa hacia la casa de tus padres ?


Esta lo mas cerca posible,cerca de una ventana


----------



## analogico (Abr 18, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Esta lo mas cerca posible,cerca de una ventana


usa un cable


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2020)

25 metros es demasiada distancia para un modem normal y eso de hacer antenas estrafalarias es un problema a muy corto plazo.
Tal como te dice @analogico te convienen usar un cable UTP desde tu casa a la de tus padres e instalar ahí un access point como extensor WiFi. Es a prueba de fallas (si el cable vá por un lugar seguro) y tiene un par de millones de veces la performance de una antena.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 18, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 25 metros es demasiada distancia para un modem normal y eso de hacer antenas estrafalarias es un problema a muy corto plazo.
> Tal como te dice @analogico te convienen usar un cable UTP desde tu casa a la de tus padres e instalar ahí un access point como extensor WiFi. Es a prueba de fallas (si el cable vá por un lugar seguro) y tiene un par de millones de veces la performance de una antena.


Algo asi me serviría?tendría que ser cable exterior,¿que referencia tiene este tipo de cable?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2020)

Todo "depende" ya que no es lo mismo 25m con obstáculos que al descampado y si tiene de qué tipo son.

Dependiendo de estos puede ser viable la tirada de cable UTP de exteriores y la colocación de un segundo router usado com switch del primero o se debe implementar un punto a punto entre tú casa y la de tus padres mediante CPE y bajar en el lugar remoto con el cable UTP y poner en el extremo un router.

Hacer, coincido 100% con *Dr. Zoidberg *donde la solución, si llega, sería por corto plazo.


omero10 dijo:


> Algo asi me serviría?tendría que ser cable exterior,¿que referencia tiene este tipo de cable?


Con esos datos es mas adivinar que aseverar, o sea puede que, o puede que no.

En cuanto al cable es UTP categoría 5 puede ser con o sin portante y las fichas para crimpar que necesitas son RJ45 y la pinza para hacerlo.

A menos que tengas un poco de experiencia, algunas herramientas, etc si estas apurado, te sugiero que consultes con alguien que se dedique al tendido de redes o mantenimiento de sistemas Wifi porque todo lleva su tiempo.

Si miras en la Web hay mucha "fantasía" al respecto antenas e instalaciones echas de cualquier forma pero que lo unico que hacen es que compres problemas presentes o futuros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2020)

No, eso es para 3G o 4G no para wifi "doméstico". Necesitás un cable UTP cat 5 o 6 de 25mts mas lo que necesites para el tendido y conexiones, y además necesitás algo como esto: TL-WA901ND | Punto de Acceso Inalámbrico N 450Mbps | TP-Link Argentina
o simplemente un router wifi y saber configurarlo como access-point...y si ya tenés uno viejo, podés usarlo.


Tu casa y la de tus padres están en el mismo terreno o tienen una calle o algo en el medio??? Yo estaba pensando en dos casas en un mismo terreno separado por 25 mts, pero si no es así, como dice @ricvebi ...habrá que cambiar las cosas...


----------



## omero10 (Abr 18, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Todo "depende" ya que no es lo mismo 25m con obstáculos que al descampado y si tiene de qué tipo son.
> 
> Dependiendo de estos puede ser viable la tirada de cable UTP de exteriores y la colocación de un segundo router usado com switch del primero o se debe implementar un punto a punto entre tú casa y la de tus padres mediante CPE y bajar en el lugar remoto con el cable UTP y poner en el extremo un router.
> 
> ...


Eso suena complicado de instalar para alguien con pocos conocimientos.¿yo habia pensado que lo que me decia Dr Zoidberg parecia mas sencillo?.sacar cable de mi router a la casa de mi madre y allí conectarlo a un repetidor que emita la señal mediante wifi


----------



## analogico (Abr 18, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Algo asi me serviría?tendría que ser cable exterior,¿que referencia tiene este tipo de cable?


ese router no, 


si el cable va ir en una pared o algo sujeto en tramos cortos puedes usar cable UTP categoría 5  del  comun


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2020)

Como toda cosa es sencillo si ya lo has hecho y sabes pero yo no sé que conocimientos, herramientas, etc cuentas tú en el lugar que estas.

Para alguien con conocimientos básicos de redes me parece que no es.

Solo tienes que "tirar" colocar el cable de red UTP categoría 5 entre tu router o modem a un segundo que estará en la otra casa, colocarle en las dos puntas las fichas RJ-45 según normativa TIA-568B, configurar el segundo router para que este en el mismo segmento de red que el tuyo pero en una IP diferente fuera del servidor DHCP de la red y deshabilitando el servidor DHCP del segundo y debes conectarlo en las bocas que dicen LAN y no en la WAN.

Programar un SSID y canal diferente al que tienes en tú casa para que no haya confusiones el día que hubiera condiciones de propagación.



Si te animas y necesitas mas información, etc, adelante plantea las que como veras hay mas de un interesado en ayudar.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 18, 2020)

Entonces,con otro router normal y corriente me serviria,lo unico que tendria que hacer es programarlo como me has dicho?algún tuto habrá o le dire a un amiguete que me eche una mano,algo mas sabe que yo.una ultima cosa,oria pegado a pared y en un tramo de 7m tiene que cruzar una calle,iria cogido con bridas a los cables electricos de la calle o por las mismas guias que va el cable de la fibra¿no habria ningún problema de magnetigmos ni nada de eso,no?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2020)

Así es con otro router convencional te sirve, en cuanto a la instalación si debes cruzar calle te sugeriría este tipo de cable que viene con portante metálico y puedes sujetar de él, el tendido de forma segura y anclarlo a paredes u otros soportes.



Si quieres tambien hay uno que viene con enmallado/protección para evitar el tema de las descargas eléctricas al poder poner el sistema a tierra en los dos extremos, se llama FTP y uno mas blindado que hasta separa pares que se llama STP.

Aquí tienes una Web que muestra las diferencias.

Configuración, puedes usar lo que aparece aquí  debes usar la conexión LAN-LAN


----------



## papirrin (Abr 18, 2020)

Hummm.... una aclaracion, aca en mexico esta prohibido poner cables en la calle, no lei el tema completo, solo me llamo la atencion eso. chequen la reglamentacion de comunicaciones en su pais.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 18, 2020)

Ricbevi,no entiendo porque poner el sistema a tierra,si va a ir de router a router.¿_El basico negro que has puesto en la foto como se denomina?_


----------



## analogico (Abr 18, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Entonces,con otro router normal y corriente me serviria,lo unico que tendria que hacer es programarlo como me has dicho?algún tuto habrá o le dire a un amiguete que me eche una mano,algo mas sabe que yo.una ultima cosa,oria pegado a pared y en un tramo de 7m tiene que cruzar una calle,iria cogido con bridas a los cables electricos de la calle o por las mismas guias que va el cable de la fibra¿no habria ningún problema de magnetigmos ni nada de eso,no?


si hay que cruzar la calle entonces se complica,

ahi lo que puedes hacer es colocar el router principal y un repetidor en  ubicaciones estratégicas, que queden en linea vista, sin obstáculos
y esperar que funcione bien


----------



## omero10 (Abr 19, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Así es con otro router convencional te sirve, en cuanto a la instalación si debes cruzar calle te sugeriría este tipo de cable que viene con portante metálico y puedes sujetar de él, el tendido de forma segura y anclarlo a paredes u otros soportes.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 189260
> 
> ...


Si va de router a router no entiendo lo de ponerlos a toma tierra.el cable negro exterior que has puesro la foto como se llama?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Si va de router a router no entiendo lo de ponerlos a toma tierra


No veo donde dijo que lo pusieras a tierra
*edito*
ya vi donde.... unos cables vienen con malla metálica, si tienes tierra física, esa malla la conectas a tierra fisica. la tierra fisica esta en los conectores de corriente alterna de la red electrica, en algunas partes tienen 3 orificios dos rectangulares y un redodondo ese redondo es tierra fisica.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 19, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Si va de router a router no entiendo lo de ponerlos a toma tierra.el cable negro exterior que has puesro la foto como se llama?



Las tipificación de los cables UTP, ya indique cómo es y link para que veas la diferencias entre uno y otro por favor relee lo que te respondo.

El ponerlo a tierra física es para proteger de interferencias electromagnéticas el tráfico de señales que va por el y/o de tener un medio de protección y derivación segura ante la posibilidad de la caída de una descarga eléctrica atmosférica ya sea en el propio cable o en las cercanías de las personas y animales que puedan estar próximas a él en ese momento.  

Coincido en la necesidad de revisar la reglamentación que rige en el lugar que estás ya que en la mayoría de los lugares que conozco esto no es posible sin más y a propio antojo/necesidad.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 20, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Hummm.... una aclaracion, aca en mexico esta prohibido poner cables en la calle, no lei el tema completo, solo me llamo la atencion eso. chequen la reglamentacion de comunicaciones en su pais.


Perdonad por reabrir el tema,pero despues de releer el tema, he visto y me ha dado que pensar esto de los cables por la pared,por eso me gustaría volver al tema con el que empece de poner una antena exterior repetidora de señal wifi que salga directa del router


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2020)

algo economico y por lo que le falta de distancia a cubrir,es que pongas un repetidor como estos....








						Repetidor Expansor De Señal Wifi Tp-link Tl-wa850re 300 Mbp - $ 379
					

Encuentra más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx
				



yo tengo uno y funciona bien por el precio...quizas hasta algun vecino te deje conectarlo a la mitad del trayecto, solo tu sabes si puede ser una opcion


----------



## omero10 (Abr 20, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> algo economico y por lo que le falta de distancia a cubrir,es que pongas un repetidor como estos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con uno parecido ya he probado y no llega,a no ser que ese sea de mas potencia,yo habia pensado en una antena exterior y conectarla directa al router


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Con uno parecido ya he probado y no llega,a no ser que ese sea de mas potencia,yo habia pensado en una antena exterior y conectarla directa al router


ah ok.... quizas no te sirva ese tipo de repetidores, pero te aclaro que esos estan diseñados para ponerlos en un punto medio entre la zona de wifi y la zona muerta... puedes poner ese que probaste en casa de algun vecino? si la respuesta es no entonces la siguiente opcion ya es mas costosa... una antena punto a punto es lo que yo se que funciona.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 20, 2020)

Los dos puntos de conexión "tienen línea vista"(no tienen árboles, edificios, etc entre medio)?

Si es así lo más recomendable es realizar una conexión punto a punto con dos CPE( algo como lo de este enlace) como ya te lo he adelantado en el mensaje 7 y a la bajada remota colocar un router Wifi para distribuir.

Hablando de los aparatos para uso exterior, para 25m no depende de la potencia de los aparatos ya que el más simple de todos tiene suficiente para lograr conexiones de más de 10 veces dicha distancia en cuanto a la atenuación normal del medio ambiente.

Para aparatos de interior y dependiendo mucho de las características de ese "interior", no lograras conexiones con buena velocidad, estables y confiables mucho más de 10 o 15m.

Recuerda que las conexiones de ese tipo son ida y vuelta por lo que incrementar la potencia de un solo lado no tiene demasiado sentido.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Para aparatos de interior y dependiendo mucho de las características de ese "interior", no lograras conexiones con buena velocidad, estables y confiables mucho más de 10 o 15m.
> 
> Recuerda que las conexiones de ese tipo son ida y vuelta por lo que incrementar la potencia de un solo lado no tiene demasiado sentido.


confirmo mas o menos esa distancia aproximada con el que puse, mas o menos son 15mts del punto en que se ponga el repetidor, es decir, si tu router llega con buena señal a 20mts entonces la señal total es de 35mts usable entre el router y el equipo final. tambien dependiendo de paredes y eso, lineal sin obstaculos o sea en la calle llega como a unos 40mts.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 20, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Los dos puntos de conexión "tienen línea vista"(no tienen árboles, edificios, etc entre medio)?
> 
> Si es así lo más recomendable es realizar una conexión punto a punto con dos CPE( algo como lo de este enlace) como ya te lo he adelantado en el mensaje 7 y a la bajada remota colocar un router Wifi para distribuir.
> 
> ...





papirrin dijo:


> confirmo mas o menos esa distancia aproximada con el que puse, mas o menos son 15mts del punto en que se ponga el repetidor, es decir, si tu router llega con buena señal a 20mts entonces la señal total es de 35mts usable entre el router y el equipo final. tambien dependiendo de paredes y eso, lineal sin obstaculos o sea en la calle llega como a unos 40mts.


Claro tu





ricbevi dijo:


> Los dos puntos de conexión "tienen línea vista"(no tienen árboles, edificios, etc entre medio)?
> 
> Si es así lo más recomendable es realizar una conexión punto a punto con dos CPE( algo como lo de este enlace) como ya te lo he adelantado en el mensaje 7 y a la bajada remota colocar un router Wifi para distribuir.
> 
> ...





ricbevi dijo:


> Los dos puntos de conexión "tienen línea vista"(no tienen árboles, edificios, etc entre medio)?
> 
> Si es así lo más recomendable es realizar una conexión punto a punto con dos CPE( algo como lo de este enlace) como ya te lo he adelantado en el mensaje 7 y a la bajada remota colocar un router Wifi para distribuir.
> 
> ...


Estan en la misma acera y son casas,por eso desde el principio opté por lo de la antena exterior,parece que lo que lo que tu me aconsejas es poner dos aparatos inalambricos,uno emisor en mo casa y otro receptor y emisor en casa de mi madre,no se si lo he entendido bien.yo mirsndo por la red y he visto esto.en principio la señal que llegue es para usar movil,videos y poco mas.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 20, 2020)

Sigues sin contestar lo de la línea vista...eso es primordial por que pueden estar en la misma acera pero si hay un bosque de plantas verdes y con mucha humedad de pormedio, esta dificil.

Lo que yo te recomende en el enlace sería mi opción como profesional si tuviera que hacer el trabajo en sí y se usan a nivel profesional alrededor del mundo por proveedores de internet, etc, eso que muestras aparentemente es omnidireccional, bibanda y desconozco la marca por lo que no puedo aportarte nada al respecto.

No hay emisores por que son todos transceptores(transmisores- receptores) ya que te reitero lo que te dije una vez más la comunicación no es de una vía si no de dos por eso no se puede poner un solo aparato.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Claro tu
> Estan en la misma acera y son casas,por eso desde el principio opté por lo de la antena exterior,parece que lo que lo que tu me aconsejas es poner dos aparatos inalambricos,uno emisor en mo casa y otro receptor y emisor en casa de mi madre,no se si lo he entendido bien.yo mirsndo por la red y he visto esto.en principio la señal que llegue es para usar movil,videos y poco mas.


ese que pusiste promete mas que el que puse, dice que 200mts, o sea que a lo mucho 100mts XD.... segun entiendo tambien es un extensor y no es tan costoso en comparacion de un punto a punto.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 20, 2020)

Solo esta ese arbol.la antena iria mas o menos en bajante del canalon, por encima de linea del arbol y la casa a la que iria señal es la primera planta donde esta el balcon.la wifi llega justo a la puerta de la calle.Ya me quedo claro que son bidireccionales,¿pero serian fuera de la casa los dos?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 20, 2020)

Yo lo veo o para cable con el router en la punta o para los dos aparatos punto a punto mas router pero tu decides.

Estoy acostumbrado a hacer las cosas de forma que no puedo andar jugando a que si o a que no porque dependo de ello económicamente y lo que hago debe funcionar de día, noche, nublado o lloviendo o soleado, o invierno o verano, etc.

Suerte.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> ¿pero serian fuera de la casa los dos?


como el que pusiste no serian dos, solo uno!... son extensores, o sea tu equipo celular lo reconoceria como si fuera tu mismo router, el celular agarraria la señal mas fuerte entre el router y el extensor, ahi uno de los incovenientes de los extensores.. que hay veces que cambia entre uno y otro, y aveces agarra el de menor recepcion. pero no creo que sea tu caso.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 20, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Yo lo veo o para cable con el router en la punta o para los dos aparatos punto a punto mas router pero tu decides.
> 
> Estoy acostumbrado a hacer las cosas de forma que no puedo andar jugando a que si o a que no porque dependo de ello económicamente y lo que hago debe funcionar de día, noche, nublado o lloviendo o soleado, o invierno o verano, etc.
> 
> Suerte.


Lo de cable y router ya lo entendi,pero lo de los dos aparatos punto a punto no me queda claro si van en interior o exterior.Te entiendo,para un trabajo hay que ir a lo seguro.


papirrin dijo:


> como el que pusiste no serian dos, solo uno!... son extensores, o sea tu equipo celular lo reconoceria como si fuera tu mismo router, el celular agarraria la señal mas fuerte entre el router y el extensor, ahi uno de los incovenientes de los extensores.. que hay veces que cambia entre uno y otro, y aveces agarra el de menor recepcion. pero no creo que sea tu caso.


Eso mismo.estoy seguro que si pudiera sacar el router a la calle y ponerlo por encima del arbol,la señal llegaba seguro,por eso se me metio lo de la antena,el router fisicamente no lo puedo mover.pero si conecto un cable a la salida de la antena del router y lo saco a la calle y lo subo un par de metros y ahi conecto la antena.seguro que llega la señal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2020)

Para robar internet usan un modem de interior *en exterior* , alimentado por largo cable y conectado por UTP , montado en un palo-poste-mastil para darle algo de altura y alcance y lo cubren con un tupper o un bidón cortado invertido , le reemplazan la antena de palito por una bicuad , podrías usar en mismo sistema . . .


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Eso mismo.estoy seguro que si pudiera sacar el router a la calle y ponerlo por encima del arbol,la señal llegaba seguro,por eso se me metio lo de la antena,el router fisicamente no lo puedo mover.pero si conecto un cable a la salida de la antena del router y lo saco a la calle y lo subo un par de metros y ahi conecto la antena.seguro que llega la señal.


a ver....
suponiendo que ese extensor que pusiste tu es para 200mts... y es lo que esta en tu presupuesto y no requieres de algo profesional...
lo compras... lo conectas a tu router  por LAN y lo configuras de acuerdo a su manual metiendo el SSID y tu paswword mediante una pagina de configuracion que sale poniendo la IP desde un PC o celular ... lo desconectas... lo pones en la pared de tu ventana por fuera (quizas por dentro tambien funcione).... lo conectas al POE que seguramente solo sera para alimentarlo... y listo... no tienes que mover tu router ni poner cables LAN ni nada, el arbol seguramente no afectara porque no son direccionales son radiales...
los punto a punto si son direccionales y son como para de entre 2km y 25km y tienes que poner 2 y dos routers.


----------



## analogico (Abr 20, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Con uno parecido ya he probado y no llega,a no ser que ese sea de mas potencia,yo habia pensado en una antena exterior y conectarla directa al router


 
ponelo afuera, si no llega es por que no tiene linea vista, asi que mueve el router principal y ese aparato para que que queden en linea y ahi si debiera funcionar


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2020)

Compra un punto de acceso con una antena adecuada...
Compras un enlace WiMAX o cosas por el estilo, un amigo tiene un enlace de 1,5km entre dos casas suyas, pero están a la vista.


----------



## JaviBerdas (Abr 26, 2020)

Buenas tengo el mismo problema y creo que la solución mas sencilla es una antena de largo alcance. Bien con emisor o bien sin el y recibir directo al ordenador y ver si se puede configurar para que el propio ordenador emita esa señal recibida. He encontrado estas dos opciones. decidme qué os parecen. Un saludo

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1734232144.html
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000505971349.html


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

No entendi bien... quieres que tu PC sirva de Acces Point ,repetidor o enrutador? jamas he intentado tal cosa y no se si se pueda. yo pensaria que no se puede.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 26, 2020)

JaviBerdas dijo:


> Buenas tengo el mismo problema y creo que la solución mas sencilla es una antena de largo alcance. Bien con emisor o bien sin el y recibir directo al ordenador y ver si se puede configurar para que el propio ordenador emita esa señal recibida. He encontrado estas dos opciones. decidme qué os parecen. Un saludo
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1734232144.html
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000505971349.html


 
Yo no tengo ordenador de sobremesa,pero de todas formas no me interesa crear otra linea de wifi en mi casa,ya tengo un repetidor de esos de enchufe y me hace el apaño para ciertas zonas de la casa,pero me crea problemas al tener dos señales diatintas. quizas no se o no se puede ajustar movil para que me elija la señal mas potente.Yo tan solo quiero sacar la señal wifi del router a la calle y que llegue a unos 25m.Mi opcion mas simple es sacar a la calle un cable directo del antena del router y colocarle una pequeña antena,en teoría debería servir.en la practica aún no lo se.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Mi opcion mas simple es sacar a la calle un cable directo del antena del router y colocarle una pequeña antena,*en teoría debería servir.*en la practica aún no lo se.


quizas no funcione, toma en cuenta la perdida del cable, o sea la teoria dice que no deberia funcionar.


----------



## Tioguay68 (Abr 26, 2020)

aunque yo he visto por ahi cables ethernet con electricidad para que no pierda potencia


----------



## omero10 (Abr 26, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> quizas no funcione, toma en cuenta la perdida del cable, o sea la teoria dice que no deberia funcionar.


El cable serían 3-4m como mucho,lo justo para sacarlo a la calle y subirlo por la pared


----------



## Tioguay68 (Abr 26, 2020)

como no sea comprar una antena satelites de television y poner una antena wifi y asi dirigir la seña


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 26, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> El cable serían 3-4m como mucho,lo justo para sacarlo a la calle y subirlo por la pared



Yo que tu probaria ya que preguntas, te responden explicandote un par de opciones donde no esta esta que era tu idea original pero sigues con la tesitura de que te funcionara. pruebala ya que "el mundo es de los valientes e intrépidos".

No voy a perder mas tiempo explicando por que no o por que si, prueba y seguramente gastaras dinero y tiempo.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

Tioguay68 dijo:


> aunque yo he visto por ahi cables ethernet con electricidad para que no pierda potencia


no habla de los ethernet... habla de la antena...
me gustaria ver esos cables "magicos"


omero10 dijo:


> El cable serían 3-4m como mucho,lo justo para sacarlo a la calle y subirlo por la pared


pues prueba, pero no esperes  mucho  que funcione, todos esos aparatos y sus antenas estan calculadas como estan y rara vez se pueden modificar.


----------



## JaviBerdas (Abr 27, 2020)

Tengo otra opción: un receptor/adaptador wifi y una antena yagi de 25 dbi. Lo montas en la casa donde quieres recibir la señal. En teoria te debe captar la señal de tu wifi y poder usarla. Pongo los enlaces, decidme qué os parece.

#Aliexpress € 10,14  32%de DESCUENTO | ALFA AWUS036NH Adaptador WIFI Ralink 3070L Wifi Tarjeta de red 2000MW ALFA Inalámbrico WiFi USB Receptor / Adaptador con 5dbi anenna 1Set








						US $11.44 28% OFF|ALFA AWUS036NH WIFI Adapter RT7603  Wifi Network Card 2000MW ALFA  Wireless WiFi USB Receiver/Adapter with 5dbi anenna 1Set|wifi usb adapter|wireless wifi usb adapteralfa awus036nh - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




#Aliexpress € 15,33 | Antena 4G antena Yagi 28dbi 4G LTE SMA macho BNC TNC RP SMA macho amplificador direccional de módem amplificador al aire libre RG58 1,5 m








						24.51C$ |4g Antenna Yagi Antenna 28dbi 4g Lte Sma Male Bnc Tnc Rp Sma Male Outdoor Directional Booster Amplifier Modem Rg58 1.5m - Communications Antennas - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## papirrin (Abr 27, 2020)

JaviBerdas dijo:


> Tengo otra opción: un receptor/adaptador wifi y una antena yagi de 25 dbi. Lo montas en la casa donde quieres recibir la señal. En teoria te debe captar la señal de tu wifi y poder usarla. Pongo los enlaces, decidme qué os parece.
> 
> #Aliexpress € 10,14  32%de DESCUENTO | ALFA AWUS036NH Adaptador WIFI Ralink 3070L Wifi Tarjeta de red 2000MW ALFA Inalámbrico WiFi USB Receptor / Adaptador con 5dbi anenna 1Set
> 
> ...


pues si... es otra buena opción... el detalle es que solo habrá un solo equipo el que tenga señal. en cuanto a que me parece uno y otro no tengo idea. casi todos ofrecen maravillas y al comprarlos es a la suerte si funciona como uno esperaba.


----------



## JaviBerdas (Abr 27, 2020)

Solo un equipo? O sea ese receptor no genera una señal wifi para conectarse? Qué genera para que se pueda conectar solo un equipo?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 27, 2020)

JaviBerdas dijo:


> Solo un equipo?


los receptores que tengo si, solo son para un equipo, a cada uno se le pone un receptor para que tenga wifi, en caso de que este no tenga.



JaviBerdas dijo:


> O sea ese receptor no genera una señal wifi para conectarse?


Mmm. creo que tienes mal el concepto de que es la transmisión wifi, son* transceptores* de radio, eso quiere decir que envía y recibe datos, la diferencia es que un receptor solo funciona como cliente de un enlace, un enrutador es cliente y servidor que distribuye los datos y etc.



JaviBerdas dijo:


> Qué genera para que se pueda conectar solo un equipo?


genera una comunicacion de radio bidireccional con un protocolo en el que solo sirva como cliente.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 28, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> algo economico y por lo que le falta de distancia a cubrir,es que pongas un repetidor como estos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mira esto ,7 euros con gastos de envio icluidos,puedo peder 7 y mi tiempo.,¿por las caracteristicas que indica crees que puede funcionar para lo que yo quiero?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 28, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Mira esto ,7 euros con gastos de envio icluidos,puedo peder 7 y mi tiempo.,¿por las caracteristicas que indica crees que puede funcionar para lo que yo quiero?


pues no quiero ser pesimista, pero yo no confió en nada que dice amplificar y no cuenta con alimentación externa ademas que es para  routers 4G huawei y ZTE suelen tener conectores bien raros quizas no quede en tu router.
por otro lado, si en mi mente pasara la idea de tirar un cable y poner la antena en el otro extremo, este adaptador seria mejor opción.
por lo que dices que te falta en distancia podrías probar y ver que pasa, y nos compartes si funcionan o no.
estuve viendo comentarios del producto y no son muy halagadores.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 28, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> pues no quiero ser pesimista, pero yo no confió en nada que dice amplificar y no cuenta con alimentación externa ademas que es para  routers 4G huawei y ZTE suelen tener conectores bien raros quizas no quede en tu router.
> por otro lado, si en mi mente pasara la idea de tirar un cable y poner la antena en el otro extremo, este adaptador seria mejor opción.
> por lo que dices que te falta en distancia podrías probar y ver que pasa, y nos compartes si funcionan o no.
> estuve viendo comentarios del producto y no son muy halagadores.


Dice maximo imput 50w,pero lo que tu dices,no parece llevar cable de alimentacion,a no ser que esta la coja a traves de los conectores.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 28, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Dice maximo imput 50w,pero lo que tu dices,no parece llevar cable de alimentacion,a no ser que esta la coja a traves de los conectores.


los dos conectores son para antenas, supongo que en ese tambien independientes... dice que es para estos modelos:

echale una estudiada a eso de las antenas para que te des una idea de como funcionan, llevo 20años aprox. en temas de electronica y creeme no tengo la mas palida idea de si te puede servir ese producto. o sea hacer calculos de decibelios (dB) ganancias, frecuencias, etc... la radiofrecuencia no es nada sencilla.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 28, 2020)

Si tu router tiene antenas desmontables, puedes quitarlas y poner una de mayor ganancia con un cable más largo.


----------



## omero10 (Abr 28, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Si tu router tiene antenas desmontables, puedes quitarlas y poner una de mayor ganancia con un cable más largo.


Esa es mi idea desde un principio,pero pocos apuestan de que esto funcione


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2020)

En la práctica el cable largo empeora la situación aunque la antena sea de mayor ganancia , por eso acá dije : 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para robar internet usan un modem de interior *en exterior* , alimentado por largo cable y conectado por UTP , montado en un palo-poste-mastil para darle algo de altura y alcance y lo cubren con un tupper o un bidón cortado invertido , le reemplazan la antena de palito por una bicuad , podrías usar en mismo sistema . . .


----------



## papirrin (Abr 28, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> Esa es mi idea desde un principio,pero pocos apuestan de que esto funcione


Ya lo dijiste, el poner un cable como dices es una apuesta, puede que se alineen todos los astros y funcione, por otro lado que pase una hormiga y deje de funcionar.
aquí de lo que se habla es que sea lo menos inestable posible.
por eso yo apuesto una cerveza a que no va a ser lo que esperas.


----------



## omero10 (May 4, 2020)

¿Alguien ha probado algo parecido a esto?perdonad lo pesao que soy.


----------



## turn1 (Dic 17, 2020)

Buenas!

Creo que hay bastante cosa sobre antenas caseras, hace ya algunos años se puso de moda la antena "Pringles", pero hay algunas más y no son complicadas de construir.
Sólo requiere los componentes y algo de mano con el soldador.

Hace muchos años, construí una direccional parecida a esta con un pote de Nescafé, y la estuve usando bastante.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 17, 2020)

omero10 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado algo parecido a esto?perdonad lo pesao que soy.



Amigo Omero... sería una casualidad muy grande que alguien haya adquirido un equipo como el que tú quieres adquirir y probar.

Soy persona de radio, radio aficionado y demás... y te cuento que estoy muy de acuerdo con ricbevi y com papirrin en que, compralo; no parece ser de mucho peso gastar 20 euros y... si funciona ¡¡¡ Aleluya !!!

Considero que la RF es similar al ánimo de las mujeres... CAPRICHOSA al extremo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 1, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En la práctica el cable largo empeora la situación aunque la antena sea de mayor ganancia , por eso acá dije :



A mi justamente lo que me interesaría (aprovechando este hilo) es armar una antena reciclando una de DirectTV -que la tengo-. El tema que en un extremo tenge el cable receptor y en el otro el conector, de manera que se pueda conectar tanto a un receptor como a un router. No quiero armar una donde ponen el receptor en un cilindro de plástico en la punta de la antena.



El tipo del video (que ya dentro de poco pondré cual es), que comenta que se debe de usar un cable coaxial de baja perdida como el RG213

Claro, lo hace con una lata, tal vez la misma punta de la antena de DirecTV valga



Si, ya se que Un punto de acceso es mejor, pero la idea es pescas redes wifi cualquiera
Justo como un vecino hace con una antena de placa. Yo, bueno, no me hace falta al estar alto, es nada más por hacer la gamba a otro 








Ese es el video, luego me dijeron algo más sobre el tipo de cable, claro, prefiero consultar antes de tirarme así nomás


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2021)

Se hace una bicuad instalada en lugar del palito del modem en el modem mismo , se sube modem a terraza o poste  tapado con bidón de agua cortado  como  paraguas, con cable largo de alimentación  y lan


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 1, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se hace una bicuad instalada en lugar del palito del modem en el modem mismo , se sube modem a terraza o poste  tapado con bidón de agua cortado  como  paraguas, con cable largo de alimentación  y lan


¿No se puede poner el cable que llegue a la vivienda? cosa de poner conectar un receptor o un router en la rosca de la antena
Eso es lo que quiero lograr.



onda eso, en un extremo el cable y en otro el extremo a enroscar.
¿el cable que dice el del video es el adecuado o mejor otro?

Vaya, aún recuerdo cuando alguien nombro lo de la latita de papas fritas y otro le corrigió diciendo que no es así nomás como se ve, que hay que ser habilidoso con estas cuestiones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2021)

No se puede poner cable de antena


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 1, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se puede poner cable de antena


Si, eso esta más que claro, el tipo lo dice, incluso hace tiempo tuve un fragmento en la mano con una antena de parrilla vi que nada que ver con el cable coaxil de TV, la rosca lo mismo encima. Por eso trato de averiguar por el adecuado, aunque a veces las fuentes difieren. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 263231


justo una como esta pero era de cable corto, y solo la punta es lo que capta la señal, la idea es generar ese mismo tipo de punta con un cable más largo en la de DirectTV .


----------



## J2C (Mar 1, 2021)

No se puede usar el RG213 como cable de antena a 2.4GHz. a esas frecuencias se utilizan otros tipos de cables con muchas menos pérdidas.

Adjunto la datasheet para desmitificar un poco a los loros de Youtube.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## analogico (Mar 1, 2021)

esas antenas son de foco centrado, las satelitales son offset, apuntan hacia arriba









asi como esta debe estar apuntando hacia  arriba donde están los satelites


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 1, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> esas antenas son de foco centrado, las satelitales son offset, apuntan hacia arriba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es cierto, usar antenas "fuera de foco" es posible, pero de manera invertida (por comodidad) donde el brazo que sostiene el iluminador quede en la parte superior, ya que el ángulo no es el mismo que para una de foco central. El caso es que sí se pueden utilizar con el conocimiento de lo anterior para poder apuntarlas.
Alguna vez realicé un enlace así, en la base donde se sostiene el LNB centré un láser que apuntaba a la parábola, en el punto donde el láser iluminaba puse un pequeño espejo y a donde reflejara el espejo era el ángulo real (aproximado) de incidencia. Luego de apuntar el láser exactamente a la otra antena donde me iba a enlazar retiré el láser y puse el iluminador, en mi caso fue un adaptador USB wifi.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 1, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> No se puede usar el RG213 como cable de antena a 2.4GHz. a esas frecuencias se utilizan otros tipos de cables con muchas menos pérdidas.
> 
> Adjunto la datasheet para desmitificar un poco a los loros de Youtube.
> 
> ...


¿Que cable seria en todo caso el ideal para ese fin?


----------



## J2C (Mar 1, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Que cable seria en todo caso el ideal para ese fin?


Depende de la longitud, pero es mucho mejor este que adjunto la datasheet.

Uds y generalizo en todas las personas que no tienen conocimientos de RF por arriba de los 500 MHz. En general se basan en lecturas de algunas páginas web, videos de Youtube (que son monetizados) y realmente a ese nivel de frecuencia no se puede usar cualquier cable.

Por que lo digo?, pues se creen que colocandolo en la terraza lograran mucho mayor alcance pero omiten tener el cuenta la atenuación del cable a la señal emitida/recibida. La señal de RF se atenúa en el espacio libre, en el cable de bajada de la antena tanto en Tx como en Rx y si no se calcula como corresponde la solución que piensan suele ser peor al beneficio obtenido.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: Perdón que me olvidaba, actualmente esta a aprox $1.000 el metro


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 1, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Que cable seria en todo caso el ideal para ese fin?


A esa frecuencias y mas, sí debes usar mas de un metro de cable, debes pensar en otra solución porque las perdidas cable mas conectores sumadas te sacan a cualquier sistema de las opciones viables.

Ni hablar de los precios de ambos!


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 1, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Depende de la longitud, pero es mucho mejor este que adjunto la datasheet.
> 
> Uds y generalizo en todas las personas que no tienen conocimientos de RF por arriba de los 500 MHz. En general se basan en lecturas de algunas páginas web, videos de Youtube (que son monetizados) y realmente a ese nivel de frecuencia no se puede usar cualquier cable.
> 
> ...





ricbevi dijo:


> A esa frecuencias y mas, sí debes usar mas de un metro de cable, debes pensar en otra solución porque las perdidas cable mas conectores sumadas te sacan a cualquier sistema de las opciones viables.



Menudo lió, bueno, la idea es tener una antena en el techo con cable, el tipo por lo que me cuenta no puede hacer access point a otros routers y quiere pescas alguna que otra red abierta.
El cable alargue para antenas de 5 metros armado Nisuta lo veo a 1800 mangos. Tal vez se podría preguntar por más largo ya armado, el tema que si me cuesta más caro armar la antena que comprarla armada para instalar (más caras las cintas que el manto seria la frase), pues me tiro por lo otro


----------



## J2C (Mar 1, 2021)

Ese cable tiene atenuación. mas la atenuación de los dos conectores. y la única que podría tener ganancia es la antena.

Si la suma algebraica de ganancia de antena menos atenuaciones es >0 algún beneficio dará, pero ...... (siempre hay peros y más en radio/telecomunicaciones)

Si dicha suma es menor de 6 no se llegarán a apreciar mucho los beneficios, si la suma es mayor de 10 se aprecian.

Hay que tener en cuenta la calidad tanto del emisor/receptor local como el emisor/receptor distante ya que ambos no tienen la mismas características y ocurre muchas veces que si se establece un buen enlace en una dirección y uno malo con muchos errores en la otra dirección

Y basta para mi por hoy


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 1, 2021)

¿Para comprar algo, porque comprar algo que esta "tirado de los pelos" con las normas que definen el protocolo USB?

La forma mas adecuada para hacer lo que necesitas es comprar un CPE exterior y conectar mediante cable UTP y POE todo.

Es como se hace de forma "seria" comercialmente.

Hacer experimentos es posible pero si quiere una solución fiable es "la opción" .

Ya te plantearon que puedes colocar un router en una caja en el techo y mediante POE y cable UTP bajar/subir. 

Si lo que quieres es usar lo que tienes como esa parábola no lo veo viable y estable a largo plazo.

Ya metí lo suficiente la cuchara asi que a menos que tengas algo especifico, ya di mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 1, 2021)

Bueno, no se enojen . Yo solo hago de intermediario y me apego a lo que me pidieron. Si hay mejores opciones para lograr lo mismo que me solicitaron, son bienvenidas. Lamentablemente quise antes ponerme con el tema de las antenas y desistí al no poder conseguir los materiales en mi ciudad, y como al final me las termine arreglando con los receptores rompemuros, pues me olvide del tema. Ahora volvió la idea dado que esa persona no vive en un edificio en altura.
Tampoco es fácil encontrar información fiable del tema dadas las contradicciones que suele haber entre la red.
Solo sé que mucho no sé, y que no me puedo guiar por cualquier cosa que aparezca 

Daré una mirada a eso del CPE exterior, que la verdad, tampoco sabía de ello.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 2, 2021)

Enojar, por mi parte, para nada. Solamente no quiero parecer redundante con lo que ya he expresado en varias oportunidades con anterioridad.

Tenes que advertir que no solo es recibir, si no que debe emitir y llegar al la ubicación del AP que prestara la conexión como ya te lo advirtieron.

Podes conseguir algún CPE usado de 2.4GHz que sacara por cambio de banda algún ISP WIFI(2.4GHz a 5.8GHz) de los que suele haber en las ciudades de grandes superficies y poca densidad de habitantes que hay en el interior.

Es una solución que solo se amortiza a largo plazo porque los costos son elevados.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 2, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Enojar, por mi parte, para nada. Solamente no quiero parecer redundante con lo que ya he expresado en varias oportunidades con anterioridad.
> 
> Tenes que advertir que no solo es recibir, si no que debe emitir y llegar al la ubicación del AP que prestara la conexión como ya te lo advirtieron.
> 
> ...



Soy novato en el tema y me cuesta entender, y trato de encontrarle la vuelta, y a veces, me enredos en un tópico del asunto XD.
Yo también he hablado con gente que son primerizos en una cuestión que no lo soy, y es cosa de tener cierta paciencia (sobretodo cuando te toca moverte mediante la pedagogía, Comenius si que fue un adelantado en eso)

A ver, en general esos gastos suelen ser elevados de inicio, por eso trato de asesorarme lo mejor posible. Si das en el clavo, se terminan amortizando . No conocía eso del CPE y si en relación calidad precio vale la pena, pues adelante.
Justo en otro foro lo han nombrado justamente, e investigaré un cacho más sobre él.


----------



## J2C (Mar 2, 2021)

Ricbevi pasa que piensan en chiquito estilo microscópico, todo por ahorrarse los $1500 que suele salir cualquier abono para tener internet en la casa.

Es una mirada de muy corto plazo, al poco tiempo la señal que tomaban desaparece, luego es un lio reorientar todo para conseguir otra señal y así antes de los 6 meses empiezan a putear por que malgastan $1500

Una cosa así yo la veo como inversión, me juego y compro algo como *esto* (hacer click) específico para eso, lo montó en un caño en la terraza y bajo la señal con cable UTP que no tiene pérdidas. Si al poco tiempo desaparece la señal, con sólo subir a la terraza y girar el caño enseguida encontrará otras señales.

Esos CPE al ser específicos tienen más potencia de Tx y el receptor al no estar tan comprimido es mucho mas sensible, es una inversión que termina amortizandose rápido y que luego queda el equipo por años.



Hellfire4 no es que uno se enoje, vos también llevas muchos años en el foro y  pasa que si alguien te dice que es mala idea, vos seguis insistiendo, otra voz te dice nuevamente que es mala idea, nuevamente insistis y así varias veces. Bueno, quienes te responden enserio ven que vos dudas de ellos y le das más importancia a lo que has visto en Youtube (video monetizado) o leíste en miles de páginas web donde no podes preguntar nada o si preguntas no te responde nadie. Tampoco esos lugares comentan los problemas que tuvieron a posteriori.

Aunque no sepas de esto vos tenes formación técnico/profesional y sabes que quien te responde está gastando tiempo de su vida, también conoces que *Time is Money*, llega el caso que cuando volves  a preguntar nadie te respondera por que han preferido usar ese tiempo de redactar las respuestas a tu duda, buscar información para que veas que no te versean y entonces usan ese tiempo en provecho propio o dialogan en otro thread/hilo donde haya un interés común.

Les ha pasado a otros foros, alguno se ha llenado de publicidades aunque te registres para no desaparecer, otros se la pasan dando manotazos de ahogado y te llenan de e-Mail's diarios con la misma publicidad. Justo este foro tiene muchos miembros con experiencia, conocimientos reales y ganas de enseñar/ayudar a los demás, pero cosas como las que describi tarde o temprano les quita las ganas y dejaran de hacerlo y/o de participar mas seguido.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 2, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Hellfire4 no es que uno se enoje, vos también llevas muchos años en el foro y  pasa que si alguien te dice que es mala idea, vos seguis insistiendo, otra voz te dice nuevamente que es mala idea, nuevamente insistis y así varias veces. Bueno, quienes te responden enserio ven que vos dudas de ellos y le das más importancia a lo que has visto en Youtube (video monetizado) o leíste en miles de páginas web donde no podes preguntar nada o si preguntas no te responde nadie. Tampoco esos lugares comentan los problemas que tuvieron a posteriori.
> 
> Aunque no sepas de esto vos tenes formación técnico/profesional y sabes que quien te responde está gastando tiempo de su vida, también conoces que *Time is Money*, llega el caso que cuando volves  a preguntar nadie te respondera por que han preferido usar ese tiempo de redactar las respuestas a tu duda, buscar información para que veas que no te versean y entonces usan ese tiempo en provecho propio o dialogan en otro thread/hilo donde haya un interés común.



Bien, estamos, me disculpo, es que me costo entenderlo y ahonde mucho estando equivocado, son cosas que se aprenden también. 
Si, llevo un tiempo en el foro, pero sigo siendo un novato en muchas cosas, a modo de ejemplo, interpretar diagramas de electrónica en mi caso es como querer leer Kanjis XD.

Sobre compras, estoy de acuerdo, no es cosa de comprar lo más barato, sino de comprar de forma inteligente, fue como el tema de las impresoras cuando había que adquirir una nueva para donde trabajo, optando por la Ecotanque, que mucho más cara que las de cartuchos, pero con la de cartuchos terminas gastando mucho más si eres de imprimir mucho .

Pero bueno, de momento todo apunta al CPE y puede que si todo sale bien, pues a la calle con la antena de direct TV.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 2, 2021)

Depende mucho del lugar donde estas, vienen hasta omnidireccionales que no necesitas subir a reorientar si pierdes una señal ya que tiene cobertura casi de 360º y bi-banda(2.4GHz y 5.8GHz) o direccionales como el que te mostro J2C

Ya creo que he dicho que personalmente no uso esa marca para armar mis redes de distribución de Wifi si no Mikrotik o Ubicuiti según sea el caso pero para un uso domestico puede ser una opción mas económica.

Tal vez sea como piensa J2C se quieren ahorrar el costo de un abono básico pero a la corta se les termina a menos que compartas adrede con alguien un abono que me parece que siempre es para conflicto.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 2, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Depende mucho del lugar donde estas, vienen hasta omnidireccionales que no necesitas subir a reorientar si pierdes una señal ya que tiene cobertura casi de 360º y bi-banda(2.4GHz y 5.8GHz) o direccionales como el que te mostro J2C
> 
> Ya creo que he dicho que personalmente no uso esa marca para armar mis redes de distribución de Wifi si no Mikrotik o Ubicuiti según sea el caso pero para un uso domestico puede ser una opción mas económica.
> 
> Tal vez sea como piensa J2C se quieren ahorrar el costo de un abono básico pero a la corta se les termina a menos que compartas adrede con alguien un abono que me parece que siempre es para conflicto.



Buena data colega. Mira, aunque tenga algo menos de potencia, mientras tengan acceso a internet, todo bien, lamentablemente por lo pibes que van a la escuela primaria, no pueden prescindir de él (el cable ya lo dieron de baja para recortar) y los vecinos no han querido ir a medias.
Lo de compartir servicio es todo un tema, muy cierto, y muchas veces la cosa pasa por el respeto, lo sé dado que en el lugar de trabajo se usa también para la casa y se exige que hay momentos que usen, pero que no abusen.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 7, 2021)

Como que al final eso de armar una antenas repetidoras caseras con cables, latas, parabólicas, poco vale. 
En la adquisición de un CPE me informaron que ojo con la frecuencia con la que trabaja, dado que muchos receptores como los Smart TV toman 2.4 GHz y la 5 Ghz no les va (tema que no sabía, podría haber hecho una mala compra). Me informaron como data que el rendimiento varia de como que zona se configure, y que mejor ponerlos como de EEUU.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> En la adquisición de un CPE me informaron que ojo con la frecuencia con la que trabaja, dado que muchos receptores como los Smart TV toman 2.4 GHz y la 5 Ghz no les va (tema que no sabía, podría haber hecho una mala compra)


Todos lo CPE que conozco no tienen salida wifi para el lado de la casa, sino ethernet (cable de red). Con ese cable de red podes llevarlo a un AP o un router o lo que sea que necesites y ese sí ya debe emitir en 2.4GHz que es donde pilla la mayoría de los TV, pero los CPE trabajan en 5.8GHZ entre sí (supongo que habrá alguno de 2.4GHz..perolos que he usado eran todos de 5.8) y eso al TV le importa tres pepinos...ergo ===> Te mandaron fruta


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todos lo CPE que conozco no tienen salida wifi para el lado de la casa, sino ethernet (cable de red). Con ese cable de red podes llevarlo a un AP o un router o lo que sea que necesites y ese sí ya debe emitir en 2.4GHz que es donde pilla la mayoría de los TV, pero los CPE trabajan en 5.8GHZ entre sí (supongo que habrá alguno de 2.4GHz..perolos que he usado eran todos de 5.8) y eso al TV le importa tres pepinos...ergo ===> Te mandaron fruta


me comentaron que los nuevos modelos pueden andar a modo de repetidor wifi (los mismos vendedores), y que tienen que estar conectados a una Pc para recibir energía por el cable de red, sin necesidad de un router


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> me comentaron que los nuevos modelos pueden andar a modo de repetidor wifi (los mismos vendedores)


Aaaaahhhhh....no los conocía   pero tampoco me parece muy útil usarlo para repetir wifi si lo que buscás es chorear redes abiertas ...además repetirá para todos lados y no solo para tu casa.


hellfire4 dijo:


> y que *tienen que estar conectados a una Pc para recibir energía por el cable de red*, sin necesidad de un router


Naaaa.....hay unas "fuentecitas POE" que se conectan a 220V y al cable de red, y mandan 24V (o 48???) por el cable de red al CPE. A ese mismo módulo podes conectarle el cable de red de la PC para tener acceso a la transmisión/recepción, pero la PC no manda ninguna energía por el cable excepto las señales de red.


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2021)

Todos los CPE comerciales tienen su propia fuente, que como bien ha dicho el Dr se la puede usar como alimentación POE

Las PC solo entregan tensión en los puertos USB que es 5V y limitada a 1 A.  LOs CPE necesitan algo más de tensión ya que hay caída de tensión en el cable con el que lo alimentamos, sea POE o un par independiente.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## BenitoDuce (Mar 7, 2021)

La verdad es que yo intente hacer una casera siguiendo varios tutoriales de youtube y ninguna me dio resultado.

Yo queria direccionar y captar de la casa de un vecino (amigo mio) ya que siempre iba a su casa y no queria molestar mas. Lo mejor que hice fue conseguir unos 30 metros de cable de red y conectarme directamente de su modem.

En varias paginas de venta online hay varios modelos de repetidoras o antenas, pero lo mas economico que yo he podido ver rondan los 20-30 dolares. Otras mas sofisficadas cuestan alrededor de los 100.

OJO, tampoco estoy diciendo que no se pueda, solamente que en mi caso no funciono (use cobre y cable de red). Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 7, 2021)

BenitoDuce dijo:


> La verdad es que yo intente hacer una casera siguiendo varios tutoriales de youtube y ninguna me dio resultado.
> 
> Yo queria direccionar y captar de la casa de un vecino (amigo mio) ya que siempre iba a su casa y no queria molestar mas. Lo mejor que hice fue conseguir unos 30 metros de cable de red y conectarme directamente de su modem.
> 
> ...


En el hilo se llego a la conclusión que en youtube abunda mucho cuento, incluso hasta yo caí en eso antes, particularmente concluí que lo mejor es hacerse con un potente receptor antes que una antena en el techo


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 10, 2021)

Encontré este hilo que me pareció interesante, a ver que les parece 









						Antenas WiFi largo alcance - Todo lo que necesitas saber - Zoom Informatica
					

Zoom Blog. Información sobre vigilancia, alarmas, cámaras IP, seguridad, domotica, y todo relacionado con el hogar inteligente del futuro.




					zoominformatica.com
				




Comentario aparte, chantada a la vista.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 10, 2021)

Esto tiene dentro....pienso seriamente en poner una fabrica si la venden por ese precio.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 10, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Esto tiene dentro....pienso seriamente en poner una fabrica si la venden por ese precio.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263817


Si, tengo una, trate una vez de hacer lo mismo una vez con un alambre de cobre en su destornillador de punta estrella para una (queriendo armar una más grande) y no funciono, aunque claro, ese precio me pareció demasiado para esa antena XD


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 12, 2021)

La configuración de un CPE ante una red wifi para generar una red Wifi secundaria se puede ver en el siguiente video, que es muy similar a la configuración de un router. El adaptador PoE suele venir incluido en el paquete del CPE (cosa que no sabía bien, pero luego me enseñaron). Ese no es justamente el modelo que tengo en vista, pero la configuración seria igual, dada la estandarización.


----------

